# Need Help with R15-500 upgrade



## mhaines1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I signed up for service back in November 2007. We purchased two receivers and HR21-700 and a R15-500. The whole install happened very quickly due to a fast closing on our new house and before I joined this forum. My house is wired with one RG-6 to each location. The installer said he could not run another run to our bedroom and we would have to live with one tuner. I didn't really think much of it at the time as we were moving and having DirecTV installed on the same day.

Well recently I purchased an SWM8 because we were sick of not being about to use both tuners on our R15-500. I installed the SWM8 and it works great but I came to find out that the R15-500 does not support the SWM features. So I called D* and asked if I could swap out my receiver with one that did support SWM. They had no clue what I was talking about and said that they could not guarantee what kind of receiver I would get. Does anyone know how I could potentially get a R16 or R22 as a replacement for my R15-500? I really want to be able to use the dual tuner feature and make sure the SWM8 that I purchased. Thanks for your help.


----------



## noursegod (Dec 19, 2006)

mhaines1 said:


> I signed up for service back in November 2007. We purchased two receivers and HR21-700 and a R15-500. The whole install happened very quickly due to a fast closing on our new house and before I joined this forum. My house is wired with one RG-6 to each location. The installer said he could not run another run to our bedroom and we would have to live with one tuner. I didn't really think much of it at the time as we were moving and having DirecTV installed on the same day.
> 
> Well recently I purchased an SWM8 because we were sick of not being about to use both tuners on our R15-500. I installed the SWM8 and it works great but I came to find out that the R15-500 does not support the SWM features. So I called D* and asked if I could swap out my receiver with one that did support SWM. They had no clue what I was talking about and said that they could not guarantee what kind of receiver I would get. Does anyone know how I could potentially get a R16 or R22 as a replacement for my R15-500? I really want to be able to use the dual tuner feature and make sure the SWM8 that I purchased. Thanks for your help.


I would check your local best buy. That is how I got my R22 upgrade


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

They might even credit you back what you pay for the R22 at Best Buy. (Or they might not.)


----------



## Denmolee (Sep 14, 2008)

I just received the R15-100 Directv-Plus DVR. During set-up it reported that one input was not working. However I set up to programs to record at the same time and obviously both tuners are working for I was able to record both programs. I also had these same results with an old TIVO that claimed one input was missing and it also allowed me to record two programs at once. Have you attempted to record two programs at once? I am not sure what others mean by switch tuners. Maybe someone else will explain.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Since you already have one HD receiver and are paying the HD access fee, if you decide to upgrade your R15 via the Best Buy route, why not get an HR21? 

Remember, the R22 is really an HR21 in disguise (the rear panel is identical including all the outputs). It just doesn't do HD. (yet)


----------



## mhaines1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If I can ever convince my wife to get a new TV for our bedroom I would do that!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nothing prevents you from feeding an SD tv set from an HD DVR. In fact, you get the benefit of having access to any HD only channels that you can't get on an SD unit. Given that you are already paying for HD, I would get an HD DVR now for that second TV. Whenever you do upgrade the TV, the source is already there for it. Until then, the SD tv will work just fine being fed by an HR2x.

Carl


----------

